# So billig wie noch nie und noch mit Garantie



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

So billig wie noch nie, schaut euch nur mal dieses Prachtexemplar von Freeridebike an, mit seiner geilen Ausstattung und hat nur 600 km runtergefahren und dies nur auf Straße, Schotterwege und selten mal Waldwege, das ist ein muss für jeden Biker, wenn man so was sieht ! ! ! Vielleicht wird euch ja was hart in der Hose wenn ihr so ein Bike seht ! ! ! Mehr sag ich aber nicht nur das es weit unter 1000 EUR mit dem Verkaufspreis liegt ! ! ! Einfach auf 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2744514444&category=30745

schauen ! ! ! 

MfG

Ralf


PS: Wenn es euch gefällt mailt mich doch einfach an unter [email protected]


----------



## Chriz (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cube-cat _
> *Vielleicht wird euch ja was hart in der Hose wenn ihr so ein Bike seht ! ! ! *




hmm bei mir wird nichts hart. mach ich was falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cube-cat _
> *Vielleicht wird euch ja was hart in der Hose wenn ihr so ein Bike seht ! ! ! *



Oh man, das Niveau steigt und steigt und steigt...


----------



## Hedonist (31. Juli 2003)

er meint doch bestimmt die geballte faust in der tasche . im anderen threads hab' ich ja nix gesagt, aber das ding als "freeride/downhill radl zu bezeichnen und damit nichtsahnende interessierte zu ärgern grenzt an bauernfängerei.


----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

Hey, das Bike ist in dieser Ausstattung laut Hersteller und Verkäufer ein Freeridebike, mein Kumpel hat fast das gleiche und fährt auch damit Freeride, er hatte damit nie Probleme ! ! ! Keinen Rahmenriss, keine Kurpel kaputt, einfach gar nichts ! ! ! Frag halt mal bei einen Cube Händler nach, der wird dir sagen das das Bike mit dieser Ausstattung ein Freeridebike ist ! ! !         

keine MfG 

Ralf


----------



## Hedonist (31. Juli 2003)

klar wird er das sagen, weil der begriff "freeride" zieht. warum meinste wohl nennt sich das ding cube-"XC"!!


----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

Frag doch einfach nach, wirst es schon sehen ! ! ! Hört sich so an als ob da jemand neitisch ist ! ! ! Das er nicht so ein Bike hat ! ! ! Jetzt lass mich doch entlich in Ruhe, mit nichtswissern möchte ich nichts zu tuhen haben, du ...


----------



## Hedonist (31. Juli 2003)

neidisch? muahaha..und nichtswisser, ahso. alles klar du "freeridegott". dann nerv noch weiter mit deinem alle fünf minuten neu aufgewärmten verkaufsschlager.


----------



## DirtDevil (31. Juli 2003)

@cube-cat  Einbildung is die beste Bildung nich wahr ?  

Das is für mich kein Freeride bike.
Und was hat ne Double Track Felge und ne DJ3 an so nem Bike zu suchen? 
Hinten zack19 und vorn double track, irgendwie passt das nit  
Was haste mit dem vorderen Laufrad angestellt  ?


----------



## Beast (31. Juli 2003)

des passt scho der junge hat halt kan plan die xc gurke und xc steht sicherlich net für freeride kauft ihm sowieso keiner ab! und ich glaub das net mal einer in diesem forum neidisch auf sone schüssel is!   der kerl hat so wenig plan von seim bike wie ich von bauchtanz!  wie du dich hier aufführst is echt langsam peinlich ralf!!


----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

Ja ja, du mit deinen FX3 ist ja kein richtiges Freeridebike, meins ist ja ein kleines und dei FX3 sicherlich auch und außerdem versteh ich was vom Bike, du bist dümmer wie der Scheuring ! ! ! 
Du hast außerdem selber gesagt das das Bike noch 1300 EUR wert ist, also mach hier mal nich so nen Aufstand ! ! ! Und ich verkaufe es ja für 900 EUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

ich hab hinten ne Zac 19, weil ich kein Geld mehr dafür gehabt hab mir ne neue zu kaufen, hab ja keinen Job, bin ja noch Schüler und erst 15 Jahre, also halt du mal dein fettes Hinterteil fest ! ! ! Außerdem, soll ich ne Double Track mit Hayes hinten rein kaufen, wenn ich das Bike verkaufen will ?? ??? Dann müsste ich ja so dumm sein wie du, aber das bin ich ja gott sei dank nich ! ! !


----------



## zEpHy2k (31. Juli 2003)

du hast nen schaden


----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

das versteh ich jetzt nich, das ist der billigste Preis für das Bike wo man auf den Markt als gebrauchtes bekommt, sogar die Händler sagen es ist noch 1100 bis 1200 EUR wert, meine Kumpels sagen es ist mind. 1200 EUR wert und ich gebe es ja für 900 EUR her, also wo hab ich da nen schaden, höchstens das ich es so billig hergebe das kann man als Macke bezeichnen ! ! !  

MfG

Ralf


----------



## DirtDevil (31. Juli 2003)

Sag mal du bist ganz schön frech nicht wahr?
Hast du schonmal was von Umgangsregeln in einem Forum gehört? 
Du scheinst ja direkt jeden zu beleidigen.
Naja mach ruhig weiter... Benehmen scheinen deine Eltern dir ja nicht beigebracht zu haben.


----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

Is mir doch egal was meine Eltern mir sagen und wenn sie was sagen ist es mir doch trotzdem egal, ich mach des was ich will und ich kann mich benehmen aber nicht bei solchen Leuten hier!  Die sind ja alle so .... z.B. Beast, den kenn ich ja, so eigentlich ganz in Ordnung sagt auch noch für das Bike bekomm ich noch mind. 1200 EUR und dann nur um cool zu sein schreibt er das rein was die anderen sehen wollen (Schleimer)   Und so was nennt man heutzutage Freundschaft und in meinen Dorf benehme ich mich ja auch anständig, nur hier tickt man ja aus bei solchen wie du es bist! Also sei jetzt lieber gleich mal still!


----------



## DirtDevil (31. Juli 2003)

Hihi ich kipp gleich um vor lachen  
Jaja is immer witzig wenn sich ein Kleinkind aufregt ;_)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cube-cat _
> *...hab ja keinen Job...*



Du mußt unbedingt zu Home-Shopping Europe oder QVC, wenn das nicht klappt halt aufn Fischmarkt.

MfG Manne


----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

dann bekommst eins aufs Maul, oder haste schiss! Bist wahrscheinlich nur neidisch, weil ich mach oder machen darf was ich will! Anscheinend durftest du es ja nich, gleich auf Muttis Beinen und hintern versolt bekommen wennst was gemacht hast! Stimmts oder hab ich Recht! Oder wenn jemand zu dir ********* gesagt hast, gleich angefangen zu heulen und wieder zu Mutti gegangen, nich wahr!


----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

hallo hast du mal mitbekommen das ich 15 bin und das letzte wo ich hingehen würde ist zu dir auf den Fischmarkt


----------



## DirtDevil (31. Juli 2003)

Uiuiui gleich isses Niveou durchn Erdmittepunkt 

Hmm gibbet denn keinen Mod der gerade mal lust haben auf die lösch Button von diesem User zu drücken  

Sorry aber du tust mir echt leid


----------



## Cube-cat (31. Juli 2003)

du müsstest mir leid tuhen, weil du immer zu Mutti rennst, warst doch auch grad dort, und immer noch in deinen alter den Arsch versolst bekommst!!!


----------



## Chriz (31. Juli 2003)

genug ist genug kinders.

@cube-cat


die ganze diskussion basiert doch lediglich darauf, dass du ein XC Bike als Freerider anpreist.
eine allgemeingültige definition von freeride existiert ja eh nicht und wenn ich mir das bild vom momentanen setup anschaue, kann man schon sagen, dass es eher freerider als ein xc bike ist.

nur muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob es das richtige bike für seinen einsatzzweck ist.
fakt ist, dass die basis ein XC Bike ist.


----------



## Gerrit (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chriz _
> *genug ist genug kinders.
> 
> *




Eben. Thread löschen, pubertierenden, pöbelnden user kicken, Kiste zu. Ruhe. Schön.

gerrit


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lowflyer und biker17 könnten sich noch schön einmischen...


----------



## Buddy (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> lowflyer und biker17 könnten sich noch schön einmischen... *



Snoop nicht zu vergessen...


----------



## olli (1. August 2003)

hey, richtig lustig hier

das problem ist weder freeride noch xc, sondern dass cube-cat erst 15 ist und somit bechränkt geschäftsfähig. eigentlich dürfte er auf ebay gar nicht anbieten und wenn doch einer steigert können euch die juristen hier sicher besser erklären, wieviel der "kaufvertrag" für den käufer wert ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-cat (1. August 2003)

sondern der Harald (mei Mutter ihr Partner), ich hab ihn die namen gesagt welche er nehmen soll und er hat es gemacht, also ist der Kaufvertrag gültig, die ebay-leute können auch nichts machen und wenn du doch so schlau bist müsstest du wissen, das ebay einen jekker eingebaut hat wo die Adresse und das Alter jeckt, da könnte ich mich mit meinen 15 Jahren gar nicht einwählen (hab nämlich scho mal versucht)  

MfG

Ralf


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chriz _
> *
> hmm bei mir wird nichts hart. mach ich was falsch? *



biken macht impotent!


----------



## masterkiler (1. August 2003)

das hier ist wirklich lustig
jetzt bin ich wieder besser drauf 

@cube-cat:
das einzige problem was ich sehe an deinem bike ist bloss in meinen augen der dämpfer und evtl. der rahmen sonst is es ganz ok!


----------



## Beast (1. August 2003)

hey ralf ich hab doch net gsacht das du dei bike zu teuer verkaufst!  oder hab ich des wo gschrieben?? ich hab nur gemeint das des peinlich is wie du dich hier aufführst und das dei bike in meinen(und vielen anderen) augen ka freeride bike is! 
aber mann kann dich ja eh net umstimmen! also pöbl mich hier net so an!  ich kann ja hier sagen wenns dich geil macht: 
für mich wär des bike noch 1300 euro wert! ich hab ka problem damit!


----------



## feuersturm (1. August 2003)

wat is denn n jekker?
ich kenn die nur aus kölle, wenn da karneval is...

jetzt pass ma auf du wammann:

1. steht da XC und net FR
2. hat ne ZAC19 an nem FR Bike nix zu suchen (weil total labil)
3. ists schon fast kriminell n highroller dazuzupacken (den der käufer wahrscheinlich dann auf der zac19 montieren wird und sich damit tierisch aufs maul legen wird)
4. heisst es KURBEL und net kurpel...
5. lassen wir uns hier net gern beschimpfen, egal ob ihr euch kennt oder net
6. bist du erst 15 und solltest garnet so ne riesen fresse haben.
7. bau die Julie wieder dran, sonst ist das Ding nie im Leben auch nur in der Nähe von 900
8. ist dieser ganze Post einfach nur völlig unsinnig...

also bitte, mods, zumachen...

mfg, alex


----------



## der_marv (1. August 2003)

MEGALOL  !!!

Tja, Generation X  ........ 15 Jahre alt und schon der größte Gangster und Schläger wo gibbet, nee ??

Nun ja, dafür daß Dir Deine Eltern am A**** vorbei gehen und Du auf die nicht hörst, haben Sie Dir ein teures Radl gekauft, dafür sind die gut genug, oder ?

Jetzt mal zum Fahrrad, also ein Freerider ist es wohl wirklich nicht.
Einige Komponenten deuten halt nur an, daß es gerne ein Freerider wäre, was an sich auch kein Problem ist. Nur es als einen anzupreisen und vielleicht Gefahr laufen, daß sich ein Newbie so ein Ding kauft, von einer Garage springt und sich alle Knochen bricht ist nicht so toll.

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich 900 dafür hinlegen würde.

gruß
der marv


----------



## Beast (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feuersturm _
> *wat is denn n jekker?
> ich kenn die nur aus kölle, wenn da karneval is...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fips (2. August 2003)

Ralf, Ralf, Ralf oder Cube-Cat !

Irgendwie hast du was an der Birne !   Wenn du dein Bike verkaufen möchtest, dann mach doch nich die ganzen USER
an mit deinem Scheiss Cube ******FREERIDE******! Wers glaubt wird seelich !    Und vorallem des benehmen was du hast ist echt brutal ! 


Kapiers endlich:  

Ralf dein Bike ist kein FREERIDE Bike 

MFG

Fips


----------



## tvaellen (2. August 2003)

Jetzt lass´ den Jung´mal sein Bike verkaufen.

Er ist halt erst 15, da muss man als "alter Sack" über ein paar Kraftausdrücke hinwegsehen. 

Ausserdem ist er nervös, weil er -nicht ohne Grund- befürchtet, dass keiner die 900  für das FR/XC Rad zahlen will.

Eins ist allerdings klar: hart in meiner Hose wird beim Betrachten des Bikes und seiner Ausstattung nur mein Geldbeutel. Der bleibt nämlich zu.



Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fips (2. August 2003)

@ tvallen

 

MFG

Fips


----------



## Chriz (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fips _
> *@ Cube-Cat
> 
> E Ralf in Ebay steht bei dir das du eine Julie hinten gefahren hast und dann V-Brake weil de mit der besser Surfen kannst !
> ...



zac19 ist ne felge


----------



## Cube-cat (2. August 2003)

Ihr könnt jetzt schreiben was ihr wollt, ich war mit meinen Bike sehr zufrieden, bin es jetzt auch noch und wenn ich es nicht das Geld bräuchte würde ich es auch nicht verkaufen!   Also dann is mir jetzt auch egal ob das Bike wegkommt oder nicht, entweder finde ich einen Käufer oder nicht und wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm, dann behalte ich es halt und kaufe mir dann meine Sachen wo mir jetzt wichtiger sind etwa 1 - 4 Monate  später!  

MfG

Ralf


----------



## Skanker (6. August 2003)

ihr habt es echt lustig hier...


----------



## wolli101 (7. August 2003)

...lustig wie das hier abgeht! Wie früher in "bike"-Forum, als Barbie noch dabei war.


----------

